# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá ủng hộ " Cháu Toàn "

## lkcnc

Ủng hộ trong việc làm  thiện nguyện diễn đàn 

Trà Đá CNC Miền Bắc - Có 2 bộ trục Z mini xin được tặng và có phiên đấu giá nho nhỏ ủng hộ hoàn toàn 

Mô tả qua về trục Z mini 
- Hành trình 120 mm 
- Ray bản 9mm 
- Vitme 12 bước 2mm 
Số lượng 2 bộ 
- Thời Gian đấu giá bắt đầu từ 19h ngày hôm nay 6/12/2014 đến hết 24h ngày mai 7/12/2014
- Giá khởi điểm là o đồng 
- Bước giá 10,000.0d (mươi nghìn đồng) 
Hết thời gian trên member nào có số tiền đấu giá cao nhất sẽ là người giành chiến thắng 
Toàn bộ số tiền đấu giá gửi vào số tài khoản bác Huân (em nhờ bác chuyển dùm đến cháu Toàn giúp em)  

...







Các bác ở Hà Nội thì qua cửa hàng em xem và nhận sản phẩm . Các bác qua trà đá thì thoải mái , ngắm hồ và ngắm bãi máy cnc của em 
Trà đá CNC Miền Bắc - Địa chỉ số 12 đường Hồ Phòng Không
Ngõ 155 - Trường Chinh - Hà Nội 
ĐT:096.308.3579 Mail : huylinhkiencnc@gmail.com
Các bác ở tỉnh xa thì em sẽ chuyển bằng chuyển phát nhanh 

Xin cảm ơn các bác

----------

conga, huanpt

----------


## diy1102

Nhìn ảnh thì k thể là vitme 16 được đâu bác lên xem lại nhé (so sánh với ray bản 9 thì rõ). Và giá trả cho 2 bộ hay 1bộ.
Nhưng em vẫn làm pát giá đầu tiên 50k

----------


## anhxco

Không thấy bước đấu giá. E nghĩ 10k đi.
mở màn phát 60k

----------


## diy1102

> Không thấy bước đấu giá. E nghĩ 10k đi.
> mở màn phát 60k


Bước 50k mà bác.

----------


## imechavn

Giá 70k cho 1 bộ, ủng hộ ý tốt của chủ thớt!

----------


## lkcnc

Vâng bộ này đẹp long lanh các bác ah

----------


## anhxco

À, e độc lộn, tưởng giá khởi điểm, bước này thì cũng hơi căng à. 
E tiếp 100k

----------


## diy1102

Lên để bước giá 10k thôi thì hợp lý.

----------


## lkcnc

Vâng thể theo nguyện vọng các bác em đã sửa lại bước giá là 10k Và Bác Mai Anh đang dẫn đầu với giá 100k

----------


## quangn

chủ top xem lâi bước giá nhé.
nên nào 110k

----------


## diy1102

> Ủng hộ trong việc làm  thiện nguyện diễn đàn 
>  Trà Đá CNC Miền Bắc - Có 2 bộ trục Z mini xin được tặng và có phiên đấu giá nho nhỏ ủng hộ hoàn toàn 
> Mô tả qua về trục Z mini 
> Hành trình 120 mm 
> Ray bản 9mm 
> Vitme 12 bước 2mm 
> Số lượng 2 bộ 
>  Thời Gian đấu giá bắt đầu từ 19h ngày hôm nay 6/12/2014 đến hết 24h ngày mai 7/12/2014
>  Giá khởi điểm là o đồng 
> ...





> Vâng thể theo nguyện vọng các bác em đã sửa lại bước giá là 10k Và Bác Mai Anh đang dẫn đầu với giá 100k


Số thì sửa, chữ chưa sửa. Đề nghị nói rõ là giá trả cho 1 bộ hay cả 2 ạ.

----------


## diy1102

Em làm pát 120k/2 bộ

----------


## conga

Thế để gần cuối em chốt giá vậy..hihi!

----------


## thuyên1982

em nữa 130k / bộ

----------


## anhxco

Theo e hiểu laf 2 bộ, chủ thớt vô đính chính lại cho rõ nào

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Bác chủ xem đấu giá mua từng bộ, hay cả 2 bộ.

----------


## tradacnc

Đấu giá mua cả 2 bộ.

----------


## thuhanoi

Hoan nghênh và ủng hộ thiện ý của bác Huy, em theo 140k

----------


## minhtriet

Đấu cho vui, 150k.

----------


## elenercom

Theo với các bác, 150K nhé

----------


## lkcnc

Vâng em đấu giá là 2 bộ nhé bác
Em xin đính chính là bước ở đây là 10k một lần

----------


## hk0569

160k ủng hộ

----------


## blueocean

E tố tiếp 170k

----------


## mig21

e theo luôn 180k hihi

----------


## hojcvex

Em tiếp 200k

----------


## anhxco

Haha, e thường phải ngủ lúc 10h, mần sao đây.

----------


## ít nói

210k sẽ cố gắng theo

----------


## Gamo

Em theo $250K/bộ, lấy 2 bộ

----------


## Gamo

Haiz, tính sửa lại để đấu giá từ từ cho vui với anh em mà diễn đàn bị sao ko cho sửa, thôi cứ để vậy

----------


## tradacnc

Vâng đến 21h40 Bác Gamo đang đứng đầu với giá bỏ thầu 500k cho 2 bộ trên

----------


## emptyhb

Em xin góp ý chút về việc đấu giá. Bước giá là 10.000vnđ thì giữa 2 lần bid chỉ hơn nhau 10.000 mới hợp lệ. Nếu bác muốn số chẵn mà không nhất thiết phải theo bước thì nên sửa lại là bội số của 10.000

Nên sửa lại để anh em sau này thắng thua đỡ mất lòng nhau  :Wink: .

Và em cũng mong 2 bộ đó được giá cao nhất để ủng hộ cho cháu bé. Cảm ơn bác Huy rất nhiều.

----------

tradacnc

----------


## CKD

Theo mình nghĩ.. nên là bội của 10K.
Thời gian không có nhiều.. và cũng vì mục đích thiện nguyện, nên giá càng lên nhanh càng hiệu quả.

Nếu hợp lệ thì bác chủ vào xác nhận nhé.

CKD cho giá 600K/2 bộ  :Big Grin:

----------

tradacnc

----------


## Nguyễn Toàn

Em xin cho giá 1000 K/2 bộ. Em ở HN nếu được qua anh trà đá luôn :Smile:

----------

tradacnc

----------


## thuyên1982

> em nữa 130k / bộ


hai bộ thì nhân lên cho nhanh 260k

----------

tradacnc

----------


## tradacnc

Vâng em xin cảm ơn các bác đã góp ý và thống nhất là bội của 10k . Hiện giờ bác Nguyễn Toàn đang dẫn đầu với giá là 1 000k ( Một triệu đồng cho hai bộ trên ) 
@ Nguyễn Toàn vâng bác ở hà nội nếu bác đấu giá thành công và muốn bác qua trà đá và tự tay bác tháo và chọn sản phẩm ưng ý của mình

----------

Nguyễn Toàn

----------


## huanpt

Mình tham gia với: 1200k

----------

thuhanoi, tradacnc

----------


## thuhanoi

Làm phát đi ucf bang bước giá bác huan : 1400k

----------

huanpt, tradacnc

----------


## CKD

1500K/2 bộ

----------

huanpt, tradacnc

----------


## ngocanhld2802

1510K/2 bộ

----------


## biết tuốt

úi giời  bây chừ mới để ý  em  trả  1530k /2 bộ

----------


## ngocanhld2802

1540K/2 bộ

----------


## biết tuốt

kiểu này bác ngọc anh thức hết đấu giá đây  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> kiểu này bác ngọc anh thức hết đấu giá đây


  Các bác cứ gà lên đi ạ, ngoài vấn đề ủng hộ ra, em muốn cho chủ thớt phen này nằm nhà ôm hàng thay cho ôm vợ  :Big Grin: 
 Em sẽ đấu giá đến phút thứ 59, còn phút thứ 60 em mời các bác!  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

Cứ đà này e k theo nổi. Hic

----------


## mig21

1550k/2bộ e ủng hộ là chính

----------

huanpt

----------


## ngocanhld2802

1560k/2 bộ

----------

huanpt

----------


## tradacnc

Vâng hiện giờ Bác Ngọc Anh đang dẫn đầu và em cũng xin gửi tặng thêm bác nào trúng đấu giá sản phẩm sau 
Sản phẩm made in japan

----------


## tradacnc

Thêm vài hình ảnh về sản phẩm trục Z ở một số góc cạnh khác
Sản phẩm có cả buli để và dây đai + sản phẩm khá đầy đủ chỉ lắp động cơ là ok

----------


## tradacnc

Quán trà đá nhà em sẵn sàng phục vụ các bác qua chém chuối CNC và nhận sản phẩm đấu giá
PS: Nhà em mấy hôm nay có việc nên các bác qua thì alo dùm trước cho em,vì em hay chạy đi ra ngoài ( Trà đá thì luôn có người phục vụ free)

----------

conga

----------


## conga

Úi em nhìn có quả bơm keo của Japan thì phải. Cái hồ kia nhìn ra ĐH Y hả Anh. Quả này rảnh phải làm chuyến oto lên chơi mới đc.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> 1550k/2bộ e ủng hộ là chính


 Em xin nhường lại việc ủng hộ cho bác mig21. Em xin rút lại phoên đấu giá này. Thành thật xin lỗi các bác. 
 Cùng chung tinh thần ủng hộ cháu Toàn, em cũng xin có chút tấm lòng nhỏ ủng hộ 200k.

----------

conga

----------


## sunan2105

> Úi em nhìn có quả bơm keo của Japan thì phải. Cái hồ kia nhìn ra ĐH Y hả Anh. Quả này rảnh phải làm chuyến oto lên chơi mới đc.


Máy bơm keo là bơm keo vào những cái gì vậy bác, em tò mò chút vì ko hiểu biết công nghệ mấy ah

----------


## biết tuốt

> Úi em nhìn có quả bơm keo của Japan thì phải. Cái hồ kia nhìn ra ĐH Y hả Anh. Quả này rảnh phải làm chuyến oto lên chơi mới đc.


quả này máy khắc đấy chứ mấy con bơm kheo lèo phèo tuổi dề  :Big Grin:  
em được mật thư mấy hôm nay mà bận chổng mông ra hàn hàn chưa lên được  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

conga

----------


## mig21

lúc trưa thấy không tới phần mình nên lo đi ủng hộ rồi, e nhường lại cho các bác ah

----------


## conga

> Máy bơm keo là bơm keo vào những cái gì vậy bác, em tò mò chút vì ko hiểu biết công nghệ mấy ah


Nó làm nhiều việc lắm cụ ạ. em ví dụ đơn giản là dán màn hình laptop,ipad, nữa thì hàn lk dán, nó nhỏ thiếc keo ý. Nhỏ đúng vào các chân SMD rồi nó gắp IC nhả vào đúng vị trí.

----------


## imechavn

Anh thấy bảo, sắp tới có người đánh xe sang trở hết đồ ở cửa hàng em về Yên Phong đó, cẩn thận nhé "Lựu đạn".

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Hàng đi rồi hàng lại về hở bác Dương ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

hết hạn rồi mà chưa thấy bác chủ thớt vào cập nhật tình hình, 2 người đầu bảng nhượng lại là sao?! không biết luật đấu giá thế nào chứ e thấy k ổn à!

----------


## tradacnc

Vâng thưa các bác thời gian đấu giá đã hết, Bác Ngọc Anh là người đưa ra giá cao nhất nhưng bác ý xin rút nên phần thắng sẽ dành cho người có số tiền đấu giá cao thứ 2
Và đề nghị bác đã trúng phiên đấu giá cho em địa chỉ và số điện thoại em tiện liên lạc gửi hàng 
Thanks các Bác

----------


## CBNN

Sao tham gia đấu giá.. rồi rút lui vào phút 91 là thế nào nhỉ?.

----------


## itanium7000

Đấu giá mà đến phút cuối rút là không ổn và bản chất sẽ góp phần đội giá ảo của cuộc đấu giá, mất đi tính công bằng và minh bạch. Do vậy em thấy luật cho cuộc chơi thiếu chặt chẽ.

----------


## anhxco

Em thấy không ổn rồi,, bác NgocAnh không lấy, bác mig không lấy, đến người thứ 3-4 rồi n không lấy chẵng nhẽ bõ. Em đề nghị bác NgocAnh có trách nhiệm đi ạ  :Smile: . Bác không dùng thì để lại giá thỏa thuận cho bác khác, mục đích đấu giá làm từ thiện mà.

----------


## huanpt

Kính các bác
Việc đấu giá là tự nguyện, hoàn toàn tự nguyện. Không nên có 1 yếu tố nào mang tính gượng ép.
Luật đấu giá không phải không có, nhưng áp dụng tại những diễn đàn loại này kéo theo nhiều vấn đề khác.
Do đó, theo mình UY TÍN là chính. Sau đó mới là các biện pháp hỗ trợ.

@Anhxco
Mình không biết đang vị trí thứ mấy, nhưng nếu bác kế cận mà không nhận, thì mình sẽ nhận.

@ngocanhld2802
Việc đấu giá trên đây, thì tùy bác xử lý, nếu bác lấy được thì tốt, anh em đỡ thắc mắc. 

Còn việc bác ủng hộ cháu, xin vui lòng viết tiếp tại đây: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/34...6894#post26894. Chứ viết ở thread này và cách này thì mình không dám nhận.

----------

tradacnc

----------


## diy1102

Theo luật đấu giá pải đặt cọc. Hihi ở đây k đặt thì là khác nên các bác cứ từ từ để các bác ấy vào xác nhận lại đã. Sáng thứ 2 đầu tuần ace còn bận nhiều vc mà.

----------

tradacnc

----------


## diy1102

Úp thêm cái anh long lanh cho chủ thớt.

----------


## Gamo

Em mặc dù đã nhờ bác Huân gửi tiền trực tiếp nhưng vẫn sẽ tham gia nhận trách nhiệm ở đây nhé, nếu ko có bác đấu giá nào nhận  :Big Grin: 

Riêng bộ 4 gối & 2 nut không cũng đã 1tr rồi, chưa kể vít me & thanh trượt.

----------

diy1102

----------


## ít nói

Vậy sau ngọc anh rút lui. và mig rút lui em thấy còn lại
cụ CKD 
1500K/2 bộ

  rồi ưu tiên ngược lại tiếp
Tất cả các vấn đề liên qua khác ko nên post ở đây tranh luận bàn cãi về anh đúng ai sai cũng ko nên. 
Cuộc đấu giá nó vốn là tự nguyện có thể rút lun cũng không sao em nghĩ vậy.

----------

mig21, ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Việc rút lại có lý do của nó, để minh bạch vấn đề này, em có vài vấn đề như sau,
 Trước khi tham gia mục này, em có hỏi chủ thớt xem bản của bộ trục Z này bao nhiêu, và bác chủ thớt có nói là bản 100, và em đang rất cần nhiều bộ có bản 100mm hành trình 100-130mm. vậy nên em mới quyết định mua và "đắt" em cũng mua.
 Hơn thế nữa đây lại là mục đóng góp từ thiện thì em l;ại càng không đắn đo trả giá.
 Nhưng nhìn bức ảnh 6h30PM của chủ thớt thì em cho rằng nó không như mình mong đợi, vì vậy em xin rút lui. cái này cũng phải nói lời xin lỗi các bác.
  Việc quyên góp từ thiện, em muốn nói ở đây không ai ép buộc ai, vì em rút lại phiên đấu giá trong mục từ thiện, nên không đóng góp cách này (mua trục Z) thì đóng góp cách khác (bằng tiền mặt). có thể em bày tỏ sai chỗ, việc này mong các bác thông cảm bỏ qua cho
 Bác Huanpt *không nhận chuyển giúp* thì em cũng thôi không chuyển nữa, cá nhân em không có gì áy náy ở đây cả. Xã hội còn cần rất nhiều tấm lòng nhân ái như các bác. Chúc các bác luôn vui vẻ.
 Trân trọng!

----------

diy1102, huanpt

----------


## Tuấn

Như tấm ảnh chủ thớt đưa lên thì bản rộng tầm 75mm bác ạ

----------


## diy1102

Đây các cụ ạ:


Thông cảm cho cụ thớt, chắc cụ ý đang thiếu ngủ vì mới làm ông bố trẻ ạ.

----------

ngocanhld2802, Tuấn

----------


## thuhanoi

Thôi thì bác CKD (hoặc bác nào đó) lấy 1 bộ, em lấy 1 bộ nhé, cho nhanh nhé

----------

conga

----------


## conga

> Thôi thì bác CKD (hoặc bác nào đó) lấy 1 bộ, em lấy 1 bộ nhé, cho nhanh nhé


Cụ lấy thì cho em ké đi.

----------


## CKD

Mình không bàn mục đích đấu giá để làm gì. Vì các lý do:
- Dù đấu giá dưới danh nghĩa là gì.. thì vẫn là đấu giá. Bác chủ (người đưa ra sản phẩm đấu giá) là chủ sở hữu và cũng là người quyến góp. Bản thân bác chủ là người có lòng. Bác chủ không liên quan gì ở đây.
- Người tham gia đấu giá là người quyết định bỏ tiền ra để có được sản phẩm, với mức chi phí mình chấp nhận được. Vậy nên khi quyết định phải có trách nhiệm với quyết định của mình. Việc không nắm rỏ thông tin vẫn tham gia Bid giá là do lỗi của người Bid giá. Nếu không rỏ về sản phẩm thì có thể yêu cầu làm rỏ trước khi Bid giá. Việc viện cớ từ thiện hoặc vì thiếu thông tin mà từ bỏ trách nhiệm của người thắng.. thì bản thân *người đó thiếu trách nhiệm với chính việc mình làm, thiếu trách nhiệm với những người cùng tham gia Bid giá cũng như với người bán sản phẩm*.

Kết luận.. ai đúng ai sai.. quan điểm của mình là vậy. Việc có nghiêm trọng hay không và xử lý thế nào mình không bàn tiếp.

Người Bid giá với mức kế tiếp là CKD (1,500,000vnd).  CKD sẽ chuyển $ cho bác HuanPT, bác chủ cứ chuẩn bị thực hiện nghĩa vụ chuyển hàng cho mình. Có gì bác chủ liên hệ với mình để xác định phương thức vận chuyển & địa chỉ nhé.
Tiện đây cũng lưu ý bác chủ cẩn thận trong việc vận chuyển nhé. Mình là mình rất không thích cách thức những gì bác chủ đã làm với mình nhé.

----------

anhxco, conga, emptyhb, huanpt, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

> úi giời  bây chừ mới để ý  em  trả  1530k /2 bộ





> 1550k/2bộ e ủng hộ là chính





> 1560k/2 bộ


À, xin lỗi.. CKD vừa xem lại. Với mức Bid 1500K thì CKD đứng hàng thứ 4. Vậy nếu bác biết tuốt vẫn tham gia thì bác chủ làm việc với bác biết tuốt nhé. Còn nếu vị trí thứ 3 cũng từ chối nốt thì thực hiện theo như bài rồi của CKD. Confirm lại với CKD để CKD chuyển tiền.

Cũng mong mọi việc tiến triển nhanh để có thể chốt chương trình bên kia. Chứ loai hoai hoài.. nói mà không làm thì nó hết hot...  :Wink:

----------

emptyhb, thuhanoi

----------


## emptyhb

> À, xin lỗi.. CKD vừa xem lại. Với mức Bid 1500K thì CKD đứng hàng thứ 4. Vậy nếu bác biết tuốt vẫn tham gia thì bác chủ làm việc với bác biết tuốt nhé. Còn nếu vị trí thứ 3 cũng từ chối nốt thì thực hiện theo như bài rồi của CKD. Confirm lại với CKD để CKD chuyển tiền.
> 
> Cũng mong mọi việc tiến triển nhanh để có thể chốt chương trình bên kia. Chứ loai hoai hoài.. nói mà không làm thì nó hết hot...


Em là em rất thíc bác CKD

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Mình không bàn mục đích đấu giá để làm gì. Vì các lý do:
> - Dù đấu giá dưới danh nghĩa là gì.. thì vẫn là đấu giá. Bác chủ (người đưa ra sản phẩm đấu giá) là chủ sở hữu và cũng là người quyến góp. Bản thân bác chủ là người có lòng. Bác chủ không liên quan gì ở đây.
> - Người tham gia đấu giá là người quyết định bỏ tiền ra để có được sản phẩm, với mức chi phí mình chấp nhận được. Vậy nên khi quyết định phải có trách nhiệm với quyết định của mình. Việc không nắm rỏ thông tin vẫn tham gia Bid giá là do lỗi của người Bid giá. Nếu không rỏ về sản phẩm thì có thể yêu cầu làm rỏ trước khi Bid giá. Việc viện cớ từ thiện hoặc vì thiếu thông tin mà từ bỏ trách nhiệm của người thắng.. thì bản thân *người đó thiếu trách nhiệm với chính việc mình làm, thiếu trách nhiệm với những người cùng tham gia Bid giá cũng như với người bán sản phẩm*.
> 
> Kết luận.. ai đúng ai sai.. quan điểm của mình là vậy. Việc có nghiêm trọng hay không và xử lý thế nào mình không bàn tiếp.
> 
> Người Bid giá với mức kế tiếp là CKD (1,500,000vnd).  CKD sẽ chuyển $ cho bác HuanPT, bác chủ cứ chuẩn bị thực hiện nghĩa vụ chuyển hàng cho mình. Có gì bác chủ liên hệ với mình để xác định phương thức vận chuyển & địa chỉ nhé.
> Tiện đây cũng lưu ý bác chủ cẩn thận trong việc vận chuyển nhé. Mình là mình rất không thích cách thức những gì bác chủ đã làm với mình nhé.


 Em không có ý đôi co nhé, em cũng không đề cập vấn đề từ thiện ở đây, và càng không có ý trách bác chủ thớt
  Bác CKD cho em hỏi, Bác mua một món đồ bằng niềm tin, dù nó chỉ là 15k thôi, về đến nơi nó không đúng với cái niềm tin của bác thì sao? Bác dùng đến 2 từ " Trách nhiệm" có nặng nề quá không khi mà em đã giải thích như trên? Cả bác và em đều hiểu rằng 1500k không phải là quá lớn, Xong cả bác và em cũng đều hiểu rằng chúng ta bỏ đồng tiền vào mục đích gì thì cần phải và mong muốn đạt được cái mục đích đó. Bác đấu giá hay mua một cái gì đó cũng vậy thôi, bác cần biết thêm thông tin về nó, khi sự thật không đúng như vậy, thì quyền của người mua là gì?  Chẳng lẽ không đúng như giới thiệu nhưng bảo mua là phải mua? 
 Thêm nữa, bác có dùng đến câu : *Kết luận.. ai đúng ai sai.. quan điểm của mình là vậy. Việc có nghiêm trọng hay không và xử lý thế nào mình không bàn tiếp.*, đọc đến đây, tôi thành thật xin lỗi bác mà nói thế này : Bác cứ đưa ra cái lỗi tôi mắc phải mà xử, thậm chí xử không có lỗi tôi cũng không nửa lời oán thán.

----------


## imechavn

> Hàng đi rồi hàng lại về hở bác Dương ?


Cái này là do "lựu đạn" cài ở nhiều chỗ quá, có chỗ sắp nổ thôi.

----------


## huanpt

Gửi bác ngocanhld2802,

Dầu gì đi nữa, cũng vẫn tôn trọng bác và cảm ơn bác rất nhiều vì đã tham gia đấu giá vì mục đích do mình khởi xướng.

2 bác đầu không nhận, bác thứ 3 không nhận thì đến ckd, ckd không nhận thì tới mình. Rất là vui vẻ!!! Cay cú làm gì.

Còn việc mình không nhận khoản bác ghi trên đây, cũng có lẽ của nó chứ không phải trách móc gì bác, nên bác cũng đừng bực bội. Bên đây là đấu giá, còn bên kia là mình XIN. Cái nào ra cái đó, của cho không bằng cách cho.

Chia sẻ với bác, mình có câu chuyện thế này, khoảng năm 2002 gì đó, mình có mua 1 món đồ trên ebay. Trong mô tả của nó là tính năng của 1 cái máy, nhưng mặt hàng lại là 1 joint ống xả, cái câu duy nhất này nó ghi rất nhỏ trên phần mô tả. Mình có hỏi nó sao mày lừa tao? nó bảo tao không lừa, chỉ tại mày không đọc kỹ! Mình nói mày ghi vậy sao tao biết? nó nói mày không biết thì mày phải hỏi. lần đó mình thua trắng.  hỏi kỹ trước khi mua là cần thiết!
…

Câu này coi như mình xin các bác, vì mục đích của đấu giá, nên dừng tranh cãi tại đây và tập trung vào nội dung chính: “Ai là người sở hữu món đồ này?” nhé. 
Theo tình hình là ai đang cầm bóng nhỉ?

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## itanium7000

Thôi các bác ơi anh em đang hòa thuận nhiều khi mỗi người nói một câu có thể hơi vượt kiểm soát chút thì cũng cố gắng xuề xòa bỏ qua cho nhau chứ mất hòa khí thì buồn lắm lại tan đàn xẻ nghé thì toi. Bây giờ cứ theo thứ tự từ lớn đến bé ai bỏ thì người trước đó sẽ đến lượt cứ thế tiến hành em thấy ổn lắm rồi, lần sau rút kinh nghiệm các bác cứ nhờ BQT đứng ra hoặc là có một ban thường trực cho các vấn đề thế này. Chắc sẽ còn nhiều cuộc đấu giá nữa đó.

Cuối tuần này anh em làm bữa rượu đê các bác.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Diyodira

Mình thấy qua việc này lấy làm bài học kinh nghiệm cho lần sau thì tốt hơn là phân bua đúng sai dễ mất hòa khí, vì chủ hàng và người trúng Bid. ái cũng có phần lỗi.
Thanks

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Thôi cũng không có gì to tác, nếu gặp nhau ở ngoài thì xong fim mất rồi, như đã nói ở trên, bác nào nếu không bợ cả 2 thì em bợ cho 1 cái về trưng bày  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Mà nhớ có kèm theo mỗi bộ là nửa gói thuốc Kent đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

Ây da các bác nóng thế , em hôm nay bận giờ mới lướt qua mà đã thấy hót quá ,lọt sàng xuống nia, lọt vào em thì em lấy nhá đố bavs nào giành với iem

----------

ngocanhld2802, thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

Ok, xong phim, kết thúc êm đẹp rùi :d

----------


## quangn

chào các anh chị trong diễn đàn.
tôi có ý kiến thế này, nếu có gì sai mong các bác bỏ qua.
1, theo tôi nghĩ một phần cũng khó cho bác chủ thớt vì là đấu giá online dựa trên lòng tin là chính,
2, là bác chủ cũng đã nói bác mua trên ebay cũng bị một quả vì ko xem và hỏi cho kỹ,
3, là với kink nghiệm của mình như vậy tại sao bác chủ ko đưa rõ thông tin của sản phẩm để anh em nào cần thì vào đấu giá.
4, là người đấu giá sản phẩm mà chỉ nhìn hình ảnh và một ít chút thông tin mà đã vội đấu giá như thế thì thua thiệt về mình là dất cao, và mong rằng các anh ko ngặp nỗi lày như thế nữa.
và tôi mong muốn là mọi thứ anh em bỏ qua hết cho nhau, và lấy đây làm kinh nghiệm cho mình,
mong muốn của tôi là ADMIN hãy đứng ra tổ chức lại cuộc đấu giá từ thiện lày.

----------

Gamo

----------


## tradacnc

Vâng, mình mong  muốn có món quà đến cháu bé , để gia đình bớt chút khó khăn , quà càng lớn càng tốt
Đây là việc làm thiện nguyện nên em nghĩ đó là tấm lòng là chính

Em chốt vậy là Bác Biết Tuốt là người dành chiến thắng, Bác ở Hà Nội qua nhà em lấy sản phẩm đấu giá và hoàn thành nghĩa vụ tài chính 
Bác sau khi lấy xong thì nên chốt xong 
 Addmin sau đó đóng hộ em toppic lại vì việc làm này mang tính thiện  nguyện nên ko nên gây ồn ào 
 Một số hình ảnh Bác Biết tuốt đã qua nhận hàng và kèm theo quà tặng là một cảm biến sét phôi cho trục ZĐính kèm 5145

Thanks tất cả các Bác đã tham gia đấu giá và ủng hộ cho cháu bé !
Em cảm ơn rất nhiều

----------

conga, emptyhb

----------


## diy1102

Uhm. Mình định k com sờ men, nhưng vẫn pải vì thấy aec bình luận nhiều mà k tập trung vào vấn đề bác ngọc anh đã đưa ra, hơn nữa chủ thớt cũng k pản hồi ý kiến bác ngọc anh đưa ra. Vậy ta tập trung vào vấn đề chính mà bác ngọc anh đã nêu và chủ thớt vào xác nhận. Có như vậy ace nói gì cũng chưa muộn.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

> Uhm. Mình định k com sờ men, nhưng vẫn pải vì thấy aec bình luận nhiều mà k tập trung vào vấn đề bác ngọc anh đã đưa ra, hơn nữa chủ thớt cũng k pản hồi ý kiến bác ngọc anh đưa ra. Vậy ta tập trung vào vấn đề chính mà bác ngọc anh đã nêu và chủ thớt vào xác nhận. Có như vậy ace nói gì cũng chưa muộn.


Ps: cá nhân tôi tin bác ngọc anh k pải vô lý khi dừng cuộc chơi.

----------

ngocanhld2802, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Uhm. Mình định k com sờ men, nhưng vẫn pải vì thấy aec bình luận nhiều mà k tập trung vào vấn đề bác ngọc anh đã đưa ra, hơn nữa chủ thớt cũng k pản hồi ý kiến bác ngọc anh đưa ra. Vậy ta tập trung vào vấn đề chính mà bác ngọc anh đã nêu và chủ thớt vào xác nhận. Có như vậy ace nói gì cũng chưa muộn.





> Ps: cá nhân tôi tin bác ngọc anh k pải vô lý khi dừng cuộc chơi.


Cụ này nói chính xác, chủ thớt đâu rồi nhỉ ?

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## tradacnc

> Cụ này nói chính xác, chủ thớt đâu rồi nhỉ ?


Em đây a. ! Em thông tin toàn bộ sản phẩm trên trang đầu và sau đó có update hình ảnh ? 
Mục đích là làm thiện nguyện và em cũng chỉ thông tin như vậy
Bác Ngọc Anh có chạy sang nhà và cũng có nc đt em có kêu là em không đo bề rộng nhưng hình như nhỏ hơn 100mm hay tầm gần như thế, anh muốn biết chạy qua em mà xem 
Mục đích của em là như vậy trên này cũng có bác qua xem và mua sp, Giá trị sản phẩm thì tùy người đánh giá và chọn đúng giá trị, em nhớ khi em nc bác Ngọc Anh là bác ấy đã đăng đấu giá SP rồi .
Em rất ngại vì sự việc đã gây ra những câu chuyện không hay như vậy
   Chiều nay xong Bác Biết Tuốt đã qua nhận sản phẩm 
Em cũng rất buồn có lẽ em xin dừng mọi vấn đề này ở  đây 
Một lần nữa em cảm ơn các Bác về sự ủng hộ em tham gia đấu giá để có phần quà nhỏ bé cho bé Toàn 
Cảm ơn Bác Minh đã qua nhận sp ngay khi nhận được tin mình đã trúng

----------

biết tuốt, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------

